

The Mutual Friend Phenomenon - mgherron
http://3degreesnation.tumblr.com/post/11030883436/why-im-betting-it-all-on-a-gut-reaction
A single idea that Brian Scordato has spent the last six months of his life building a social media product around.
======
rcfox
Thinking back, a lot of my closest friends have been friends of my other close
friends. It does make a lot of sense. Good luck!

------
mgherron
Thanks, rcfox! 3Degrees will go public soon, keep an eye out!

------
DieselB20
Nicely done, thanks.

